# mail:gestion des boites aux lettres intelligentes



## jxh (3 Février 2009)

je viens de switcher et comme un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul je passe aussi concernant mon client mail de thunderbird à mail 

mais là petit soucis de compréhension 

j'ai créé une règle de boite aux lettre intelligente afin de trier certains messages 

contrairement à thunderbird mail semble maintenir le mail dans sa boite d'origine et en classer un clone dans la boite idoine 

sauf que si je décide d'effacer le message de ma boite standard il disparaît aussi de ma boite de classement spécifique 

question soit je rate un truc dans ma config soit faut que je retourne sur thunderbird qui ne me fait pas ce genre de coup puisqu'il classe le message uniquement dans la boite spécifique sans risque pour moi d'un effacement intempestif 

j'espère avoir été clair 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2009)

Salut
Un boite au lettre intelligente n'est pas plus qu'une recherche "dynamique". Elle affiche les messages mais ne les contient pas.

Ce que tu souhaites nécessite l'utilisation de boites aux lettres (qui permettent l'archivage -> menu BAL / Nouvelle boite aux lettres) et de règles (préférences de Mail) les y déplaçant. Voir pièce jointe.

Dans ce cas, le message ne sera plus présent dans la boite de réception mais dans la boite choisie, mais il continuera à apparaître dans les recherches accessibles via les les boites aux lettres intelligentes.

Ciao


----------



## jxh (3 Février 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Salut
> Un boite au lettre intelligente n'est pas plus qu'une recherche "dynamique". Elle affiche les messages mais ne les contient pas.
> 
> Ce que tu souhaites nécessite l'utilisation de boites aux lettres (qui permettent l'archivage -> menu BAL / Nouvelle boite aux lettres) et de règles (préférences de Mail) les y déplaçant. Voir pièce jointe.
> ...



merci des explications 
j'ai bien créé une nouvelle BAL 
mais comment fais je pour la doter d"une regle permettant de recuperer des messages par exemple d'un groupe de discussion arrivant dans ma BAL 
je ne trouve pas 
faut il y inclure une boite aux lettres intelligentes 


édit 
bref je viens de comprendre faut passer par les règles dans  préférence mail 
bref ça marche 

merci beaucoup

Il faut aussi passer par "Internet et réseau" pour parler d'applications "internet" !


----------



## echosierra (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je vois que cette discussion date de 2009 donc les choses ont peut-être  changées depuis mais j'ai créé des BALi il y a quelque temps et j'ai 6  de ces BAL certaine conservent les messages que j'élimine de la boite de  réception de mon compte mais d'autres les effacent lorsque je les  efface dans la boite de réception.

Ceci est carrément incompréhensible pour moi.

Merci à ceux/celles qui pourront me déconfusionner.

Echo


----------



## echosierra (14 Décembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais 4 ans 1/2 plus tard personne n'a répondu à ma question???


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Décembre 2015)

Heu... Comprend pas tout....
Tu dis avoir créé 6 bal sous ta boîte de réception
Tu déplaces un message de réception vers une de ces bal
Dans certains le message reste dans d'autres pas ?
Si c'est cela
1/ on parle bien de bal et non de bal intelligente ?
2/ le déplacement est bien un déplacement du mail vers la bal en manuel ou via une règle ?
3/ n'aurais tu pas une règle particulière qui déplace ou efface le message d'une de ces boîtes ?


----------



## Dan le breton (15 Décembre 2015)

tes bals sont "sur mon mac' ou sur le serveur webmail ? la differences est importante


----------



## ph81000 (16 Décembre 2015)

Les règles pour déplacer les messages se trouvent dans les préférences de Mail. La tu cliques sur Règles (une enveloppe avec des flêches bleues)

Commences par créer un dossier normal depuis Mail. (par exemple "discussion Nas")

Pour construire une règle il faut :
*Lui donner un nom par exemple* "Rangement discussion Nas"

*Donner au moins un critère de sélection* : par exemple si le mail de l'expéditeur contient @discussion-nas.fr

*Indiquer une action* : Déplacer le message vers … et là tu sélectionnes le dossier "discussion Nas"

C'est tout simple et très efficace.

Bonnes Fêtes


----------

